# Apple Juice Concentrate



## Anthony.R.M (19/7/13)

I'm not sure if any of you have needed apple juice concentrate for a receipe or for something else, however; after looking through many many supermarkets, health food stores, international grocery stores etc... I found it in Coles in their health food section. 

I'm looking forward to using it for my Carmel Apple Hard Cider which is currently fermenting.


----------



## Durbo (19/7/13)

Thanks, this is exactly what I am looking for. Is this Upstate Mike's Recipe?


----------



## Anthony.R.M (21/7/13)

Yeah it's for Upstate Mike's recipe. Today is Day #14 so I'll be checking the gravity and putting in part two of the recipe. 

With so many positive comments, I can't wait to drink this one.


----------



## Durbo (21/7/13)

We must be shopping at different Coles'. The closest I could find was Orange and Mango concentrate in the juices section in the back corner. Spent about 45 minutes looking I reckon. Ah well, I'm sure it'll still work, Orange and Mango will just give it a slightly different flavour. 
Good luck with the batch.


----------



## Anthony.R.M (22/7/13)

Don't give up. I reckon it took me 20 sites over 2 weeks to find it.


----------



## Durbo (22/7/13)

Haha wow that's serious commitment. What brand was it? And I presume it came in a tin?


----------



## Anthony.R.M (22/7/13)

250mil glass bottle actually. Brand name is Pure Harvest. I think it cost me $3.30 a bottle...


----------



## Deep End (22/7/13)

Why wouldn't you just buy a can of kit cider.......its only apple juice concentrate anyway?


----------



## bum (23/7/13)

Because the Blackrock cider kit is ~$30 and it is only apple juice concentrate anyway.

Most other kits will have artificial sweeteners.


----------



## Durbo (11/8/13)

Hey Anthony, how many of these 250mL bottles did you use to backsweeten the cider?

Have you tried it yet? How'd it come out?


----------



## Anthony.R.M (13/8/13)

I haven't tried it yet as i've moved it to a secondary but the recipe called for about 5 of these bottles.


----------



## slcmorro (13/8/13)

If you guys have an SPC outlet nearby, get in there. There's always cheap, preservative free juice. In fact, I have 12L of apple cider fermenting away now which I bought for $1.25 a litre. Cheaper than petrol!


----------

